

Show HN: Chipsed – Turn an Instagram photo into a real piece of art - darklg
http://chipsed.com

======
darklg
Bonjour HN !

Chipsed is the result of a small Hackathon between four colleagues. We wanted
to have some fun and to push our limits. Try with any Instagram picture, and
share the fun :)

------
oliv__
"Art"

